# Vice pads.



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

I'll guess that most members are familiar with these simple fitting but the idea may be useful to any newbies.
When using one end of a vice there is a tendency for the work piece to slip due to the taper effect.
These simple pieces of wood help solve that problem.

















Roy.


----------



## Philly (4 Nov 2008)

Good idea, Roy. One very useful accessory to a vice.
Philly


----------



## MikeG. (4 Nov 2008)

Useful tip, Roy.......is this board tapered slightly, or do you have a multitude of thicknesses stored away somewhere?

I notice the grain of the outer jaw of your vice runs "north-south" rather than "east-west".........aren't you constantly on-edge waiting for a loud crack when you over-tighten the vice?  

Mike


----------



## Derek Willis. (4 Nov 2008)

I do the same, except that, instead of having a lot of differnt thicknesses of timber lying about, I cut a small piece off the project,(of course, I make sure to have a surplus first), and cramp that in.
Derek.


----------



## Digit (4 Nov 2008)

I have several of them Mike that I can put together to cover most of the sizes that I am likely to use.
The vice jaw lump was available so I was too tight not to use it! :lol: 
I used to do the same Derek, but I got fed up with trying to hold the job in place with one hand, the packing piece with the other and tighten the vice as well, hence the dowel.

Roy.


----------



## Jake (4 Nov 2008)

I liked the variant Alf posted on this thread - originally from a tip in a magazine, but obviously now to be known under the Derek Cohen rule as Jake's anti-racking device (for a moment at least):

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... ice#147747

I use this in my (slightly flawed, because it's a Record) tail vice - my face vice does not rack.


----------

